# Parting Gifts



## kinem (Mar 10, 2007)

[sblock=world]In ancient times, the Nerull-worshipping northern continent of Sasog conquered the continent of Bylan.  Around the same time, the Yaun-ti of Shar conquered the southern continent of Chovia.  The elves of the continent of Cellon remained free but had their own problems with drow.

After a long occupation, rebellions arose, led by the followers of the mysterious new goddess Serra.  First Chovia, and then Bylan threw off the occupations with the mysterious aid of dragons (and the help of rampant infighting among the undead Sasoguese warlords) in what was then known as the Dragonwar but is now called the First World War.  Bylan was unified into the mighty Bylan Empire for the first time in history.

For hundred of years, the world lived in relative peace and prosperity.  Then came the Second World War, in which Sasog and the Yaun-ti once again attacked Bylan and Chovia, while the drow simultaneously froze and darkened large areas of Cellon.  Once again the dragons came to the aid of the humans of Chovia and Bylan, but this time the Sasoguese were well-prepared and fielded large numbers of powerful liches, constructs, and other undead.  In the end, after great losses on all sides, the result was stalemate.

The exhausted antagonists signed a peace treaty with the provisions that the Sasoguese, the Serrans, and the Yaun-ti must all withdraw from Bylan.  Chovia was held by the Serrans and formally declared a Serran theocracy.  Meanwhile, the elves of Cellon managed to reverse many of the effects of the Drow assault with the aid of another new goddess on the scene – Eilistraee - but the elves were left greatly weakened.

Bylan is no longer united and much of it lies in ruins.  There is little doubt that agents from all of the warring parties still operate on the continent, and many have deserted or been left behind either by accident or on purpose.  While Bylan rebuilds, the outside powers compete for influence in preparation for the next war.

Meanwhile, orcs and other humanoids are seizing the chance to throw off human rule and stake their own claims to land.  In many places, half-orcs are being targeted as they are seen as partial to the enemy – risking civil war.[/sblock]


Settonton is an inland city in Bylan that, until now, has been relatively untouched by the war as it had little millitary or political value.

You are one of the greatest heroes of Bylan.  You have fought in the war, and you have probably been killed by horrific monsters and brought back by True Ressurection to continue the fight more times than you care to remember.  Your mind has probably been utterly dominated on more than one occasion, forcing you to kill for one side or the other.  You now know that the Serrans are nearly as evil as the Nerullites, and many of them are undead as well.  You know that there are fates worse than death, and there are some causes of death that no spell can undo.

But all that is behind you now as you struggle to put Bylan back together and perhaps carve out your own kingdom.  First, though, there is the little matter of those big monsters …

A short scenario that might lead to a longer campaign.

If interested, submit a character concept and class/level but don’t stat it up yet.

Recruiting will remain open at least until 3/18/07.  If there is not enough interest it will be cancelled; if there are many submissions, I will choose about four.

20th level, wealth 500,000 gp (any form), 200,000 xp.  32 point buy (+ level-ups).  Max hp at 1st level, (average + .5) for each HD after that.  No LA > 0 races or templates.

Sources allowed: 3.5 PHB, DMG, MM, certain selections (ask) from books I have: Heroes of Horror, Heroes of Battle, Frostburn, BoVD, Libris Mortis, Lords of Madness, homebrew (necromantic magic, skeleton or zombie master)

Many house rules in effect.

[sblock=house rules]The rules are based on the 3.5 edition SRD unless otherwise noted.

Initiative:
Initiave will alternate between PCs and NPCs.  The highest initiative determines which group goes first.  When PCs can act, players can post in any order and the events will be resolved in that order until all PCs have acted or the time limit expires (usually 2 days after the last player post), in which case the NPCs will get to act even if not all PCs have acted.  This is to save time in a Play by Post game.

When a player posts, actions should be posted for all of the creatures he controls, such as a cohort or familiar.  Only the player’s actual PC gets a roll for initiative except in special situations.

Magic items:

Custom magic items built according to DMG rules may be allowed (ask).

Spells with metamagic feats applied can be incorporated into potions, wands, etc. and for pricing and limits count as spells of the level needed to cast it.  For example a wand of maximized magic missiles would be priced as a wand with a 4th level spell in it.  You don’t need the metamagic feat to use the wand, but you do need it to craft one.

Spells:

- no summon (monster/nature’s ally) spells

- Some higher level spells are modified or nerfed:
(Gate will be nerfed (no summoning); simulacrum, clone, astral projection, polymorph any object, anti-magic field will not be used at all; timestop will be replaced; shapechange does not give (su) abilities other than breath weapons.)

- Holy Word, Blasphemy, Dictum, Word of Chaos allow a Will save.
- Non-intelligent undead get a Will save vs. spells that allow one for other undead.
- Ray of enfeeblement: Fort negates
- For teleportation, a familiar and its master count as one creature of whichever size is larger

Spell Stream (replaces Time Stop)
Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 9, Trickery 9
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: instantaneous
You can immediately cast 1d4+1 additional spells, spell-like abilities (including uses of magic items), and/or supernatural abilities that require an action to use of one full round or a standard or move action, and a like number of spells or abilities that require a free action to use (such as quickened spells).  Not all spells and effects can be cast this way: new castings of this spell, and any spells or abilities that have an instantaneous duration (othan than cast on yourself, or an abjuration such as dispel magic) or explicitly target creatures (other than cast on yourself) or require an attack roll fail and are lost.  You can use this to cast spells on yourself that normally require a touch.  You choose each spell in turn (alternating between standard/full round and free actions) and find out what the limit is when you reach it.

(Why?  The distinction between creatures, attended objects, and unattended objects never made sense (what sizable object has no insects on it?); and for many reasons of physics, the way the time stop spell works makes no sense.  This is a nerf, since you can’t move or do other things, but not too bad for a spellcaster.)

Outsiders:
-	PHB gods, minus Vecna, plus Serra and Elistraee.  Cuthbert is not called “saint”.

-	Creatures with (su) DR (/magic, /epic, or /alignment) can hit incorporeal creatures (as magic weapons do, with 50% miss chance)

-	Outsiders w/spell-like abilities get prestidigitation at will, no teleport or summon spell-like abilities

- Planetouched is a template and can be gained as a divine favor

Undead:
Only skeletons and zombies result from create spawn.  Most undead are templates.

General:

- Creatures lose 2% of xp/year; this can be countered by training
- MW bonus to hit stacks with magic enhancement bonus
- When sleeping, to wake up from hearing noise make a listen check with a -10 circumstance penalty and if you wake up you can act the following round. If prone spend a MEA to get up.
- A paladin's warhorse can NOT be summoned, and does not disappear.
- Dust of sneezing and choking is very overpowered and will not be allowed.
- Regeneration is replaced by Fast Healing; it still does not work on damage caused by the specified attack forms.

Feats:

- the feats Cleave, Great Cleave and Whirlwind Attack will not be used

- The feat Improved Precise Shot makes no sense and will not be used. (It allows you to ignore cover bonus to AC. That makes no sense because cover, armor, and size bonuses all should work in the exact same way - they reduce the size of the vulnerable area.  Rangers replace this with a bonus feat.)

- The feat Improved Toughness is allowed.  (requires base Fort save of +2; give +1 hp/HD)

- Skill Bifocus Feat: Gives +2 to any 2 skills.  Can be taken multiple times, but does not stack with itself or other feats that give +2 to 2 skills.

- Prodigious Animator Feat: The 20 HD limit for skeletons and zombies when casting Animate Dead is removed.  Also, a 1st level spell, Animate Lesser Dead, is on your spell list for a cleric, wizard, sorcerer, or dread necromancer.  This spell allows you to animate a single skeleton or zombie of 2 HD or less, requires a 50 gp black onyx, and allows you to control at least one such undead or up to 1 HD of such undead per caster level, in addition to any you animate with the regular Animate Dead spell.


Splatbooks:

- Some material from the BoVD, from Libris Mortis, and from other books is allowed, especially spells and magic items, but on a case-by-case basis.

The following overpowered BoVD spells are definitely NOT allowed:
*Lahm's Finger Darts spell (aka Dragonslayer with no save 2nd level spell)
*Masochism and Sadism spells (aka get +20 or more to attack and damage with a 2nd level spell)
*Using Bestow Curse to cause blindness and deafness
*anything else I missed that is way overpowered

- The spell no light from BoVD is overpowered for a 0th level spell, but I will allow it as a 3rd level spell. (It's like darkness, but does not block infravision or light from a magical source; 1 min/level. Useless in many cases, but very good vs. those pesky nonspellcasting humans.)

Rule Clarifications:

- The contents of a bag of holding don't count towards the limits of teleportation, though the weight of the bag does.

- A loremaster must explicitly choose to study a particular item in order to identify it, which is usually noticable and takes 1 hour as per the spell. Shorter study may produce incorrect results.

- these rules may be modified as needed[/sblock]

[sblock=new magic items]Ring of Mind Blank:
The wearer has continuous Mind Blank as the spell.  CL 17.  Price: 200,000 gp.  Requires Forge Ring, Mind Blank.

Ring of Tongues:
These rings were developed recently to aid in espionage missions.  The wearer has continuous Tongues ability as the spell.  CL 5.  Price: 20,000 gp.  Requires Forge Ring, Tongues.

Ring of Death Ward:
The wearer has a  continuous Death Ward as the spell.  CL 7.  Price: 120,000 gp.  Requires Forge Ring, Death Ward.

Ring of Undead Toughness:
If worn by an undead, it grants a profane bonus of +3 on saving throws and +3 hp/HD.  It does not stack with the Unholy Toughness special quality.  Caster level 17, strong necromancy, price 72,000 gp; requires Forge Ring, Desecrate, and Miracle or Wish.

Amulet of Proof Against Disintegration:
The wearer of this amulet is protected from disintegration as long as the power of the amulet holds out.  The wearer always makes his saving throw against disintegrate spells and similar spells, abilities, and effects; in addition, the amulet absorbs the remaining damage the wearer would take on a successful saving throw.    However, if the amulet absorbs more than 40 points of damage that way, it disintegrates and any remaining damage is taken by the wearer, who would disintegrate if that brings him to 0 hp or below.  The amulet can be recharged by casting disintegrate spells or spell-like abilities while holding the amulet; instead of producing a disintegration ray, this recharges the amulet by 5d6 points.
Caster level 13, strong abjuration; requires disintegrate, limited wish.  Price 90,000 gp, cost 30,000 gp + 500 xp.

Mirror of Dismembering and Remembering:
The holder of this finely crafted silver mirror can cast Spiritual Weapon up to 3/day, which will produce a scimitar (1d8+3, crit 18/x2).
It can be commanded to remember a scene of up to 10 minutes of time.  It requires concentration to make the mirror continue remembering the scene; this takes a move action each round.  Each scene can be named when it is first commanded to remember, in order to show a specific one.  Another command can be used to show that scene as it was reflected in the mirror.  There is also a command to erase the memory of a scene.  It can remember up to 10 scenes; after this, it will forget a random scene in order to remember a new one.  It will show a random one unless a correctly named scene to show is specified.
When showing a scene, sounds from that scene are produced as well.  It is possible to make Spot or Listen checks to notice things in a scene when watching the scene in the mirror, but with a –4 penalty, and a maximum check result of 25.
Caster level 10; moderate evocation; requires spiritual weapon, modify memory.  Price 20,000 gp.

Animating skull:
Upon command while being held, the skull animates as per a skull spell (see below). Anyone who knows the command phrase can use it, but it only works once. Caster level 1, price: 50 gp

Amulet of unlife protection:
This necklace amulet, sometimes appearing as a silver skull, makes the wearer immune to clerical turning or rebuking. It also makes the wearer immune to the disruption effect of disrupting weapons, destruction (except by damage) due to arrows of undead slaying, the unlifestriking weapon property, and to the spells command undead, control undead and undeath to death. Caster level 17, price 90,000 gp

Cloak of Greater turn resistance:
This cloak adds +8 turn resistance that stacks with all other sources of turn resistance except similar unnamed bonuses from magical items. Caster level 15, price 44,000 gp

Positive/Negative Energy Sink amulet:
This amulet can hold up to its hp limit worth of negative or positive energy.  It can absorb either type of energy until this limit is exceeded, and any excess carries over to the wearer.  For example, if it starts with 50 hp of positive energy, and the wearer is hit by a negative energy attack that would normally do 120 hp of damage, the amulet ends up charged with 50 hp of negative energy and the wearer takes the remaining 20 hp of damage.  To change the charge it is necessary to put positive or negative energy into the amulet, such as from cure spells. If the wearer is hit by a negative energy attack that inflicts negative levels instead of hp damage, the amulet provides no protection.
Caster level 11, moderate conjuration, moderate necromancy.  Price: Lesser Amulet (25 hp limit) 40,000 gp, Greater Amulet (50 hp limit) 80,000 gp.  Requires Craft Wondrous Item, Heal, Harm.

Renewable Robe of Bones:
        Similar to an ordinary Robe of Bones, this simple robe has small embroidered figures of undead which only the wearer can see. One figure can be detached each round. Detaching a figure causes it to become an actual undead creature. The skeleton or zombie is under the control of the wearer of the robe, as if the wearer had animated it, but a maximum of 4 undead can be controlled this way. (Previously controlled undead become uncontrolled if more are created. This does not count against a spellcaster's normal limit of controlled undead.)
        A new robe of this type has two human skeletons and two human zombies stored in it. The real advantage of this robe is that it can be "recharged" up to 4/day simply by wrapping the robe around a dead skeleton or corpse of medium or small size. After 1 minute, the skeleton or corpse vanishes and appears as a new figure on the robe. The robe can hold a maximum of 4 undead.
        Another property of the robe that can be a powerful way to hide or transport items is that any clothing or equipment worn by the skeleton or corpse, other than artifacts, is stored along with the undead. If the robe is destroyed, all 4 undead are automatically released, along with their equipment.
Strong necromancy [evil]; CL 15th; Craft Wondrous Item, animate dead, secret chest; Price 20,000 gp; Weight 1 lb.

Unlifestriking weapon property:
	This weapon can cause precision-based damage to undead, such as sneak attacks and critical hits.  It has no effect if if the undead was immune to that in life (such as undead plants) or composite (such as a nightshade).  Cost: +3 bonus equivalent.  Requires Undeath to Death, Spark of Life (Libris Mortis).

Items from Dead Life[/sblock]

[sblock=new spells]Skull: Necromancy
Level: Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Effect: Animated skull
Duration: 5 minutes/level

Animates an unattached, dead skull from a medium sized creature. The skull is an undead creature with 1d6 hit points, can fly at speed 10’, has an AC of 16, and can attack with a bite (+4 attack bonus, 1d4 damage). It has turn resistance equal to 2 + the caster level.

The animator can control the skull, but he can also allow another to control it. The controller must also be in contact with the skull when it is animated, and the animator must also touch the controller during the casting of the spell (not continuously, just at a certain point in the ritual).

The skull moves as directed by the controller. Such commands are telepathic and can be made as a free action, but are limited to one round of movement and attack/peace. If commanded to attack, it attacks any creature it sees within 5’, except for the controller, and attacks until instructed otherwise. It always moves silently.

Diminutive undead: ½ d12, AC 16 (+4 size, +2 natural), att bite +4 (+4 size), dam 1d4; init +4 (+4 improved init); (S 10, I 1, D 10, W 10, C -, Ch 1), move: fly 10’ (perfect), face/reach 1’x1’/0’; saves: fort +0, ref +0, will +2; align NE; SQ undead qualities, darkvision, TR 3; skill: spot +3; feat: improved initiative


Suppress Stench
Transmutation
Level: Clr 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature or corpse
Duration: 10 minutes per level
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

The target produces no odor for the duration of the spell. This eliminates the stench effects produced by creatures such as ghasts, and makes it easier for undead to blend in with living creatures.
Material Component: A rose petal.
This spell can be made permanent (min CL 9, xp cost 500).


Tanglefoot glob
Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Sor/Wiz 2, Clr 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: One or two globs
Duration: 1d6 rounds + 1 round/caster level (max +10)
Saving Throw: Reflex partial
Spell Resistance: No

A glob of sticky brown goo flies from your hand towards a target. You must succeed at a ranged touch attack to hit the target. You produce a 2nd glob if your caster level is at least 9. The globs may be aimed at the same target or different targets.

The goo then entangles the target and becomes tough and resilient. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity (note: penalties from more than one glob or tanglefoot bag don’t stack), and must make a Reflex save or be glued to the floor (for each glob that hits), unable to move. Even on a successful save, it can move only at half speed. Huge or larger creatures are unaffected. A flying creature is not stuck to the floor, but it must make a Reflex save or be unable to fly (assuming it uses its wings to fly) and fall to the ground. The glob does not function underwater.

A creature that is glued to the floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a Strength check (vs. the spell’s DC) or by dealing damage to the goo equal to 12 + caster level (max 20) with a slashing weapon. For 2 or more globs, the damage needed is double that for one glob. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature assisting, does not need to make an attack roll; hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes a damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free, the creature can move (including flying) at half speed. A character capable of spellcasting who is bound by the goo must make a DC 15 Concentration check to cast a spell with somatic components. The goo disintegrates when the spell expires. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the goo immediately.
Material Component: A spiderweb.


Let the Dead Rest
Necromancy
Level:             Clr 5
Components:        V, S, DF
Casting Time:      1 standard action
Range:             Touch
Target:            1 corpse
Duration:          1d6 rounds
Saving Throw:      None
Spell Resistance:  No

This spell has two effects. First, the corpse touched can not be brought back to life or turned into an undead during the spell’s duration; such attempts simply fail.

In addition, if the corpse has been subject to a create spawn ability that would cause it to rise as an undead, that effect is dispelled.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

no Completes?   How about Book of Exalted Deeds?  It's the counter-point to BoVD, and if we're supposed to be heroes, wouldn't it make more sense?  There's not too much in BoVD that heroes can use in a campaign.


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have the Completes or BoED.  Also, it's a dark campaign world, where heroes don't have it easy to say the least.  There are many who have fallen; there are some who still survive.  Maybe at 20th level you can


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

The darker the world, the more heroic the good guys should be.  I'm not saying I don't like the idea, it's just that most of those books are built for badguys, not heroes.  If it were an evil campaign it'd be much easier.  As is it's basically Core, which is fine, it just seems like more when you look at the long list of books then realize 'oh.. we're supposed to be good guys'

That said, i DO have a character concept to run by you that may work...


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll Throw my hat into the arena:

Thurgan Deneval was sold to the side show at a young age.  It sounds cruel, but being a half orc the side show offered some protection, but it wasn't his orc heritage that made him an attraction.  Somewhere in Thurgan's ancestory there was a half-dragon and Thurgan bore the marks.  They weren't large things, a patch of light scales, tiny horns, but with a little preperation and a little theatricallity he became "Dragon Boy!"  The side show may appear to be a cruel place, but Mergus Deneval ran it like a family, even giving the boy his name.

Unfortunately war came and the sideshow was caught in the wrong place at the wrong time.  Thurgan survived, but he was forced to flee.  Unaccepted in the human lands, he lived among the orcs long enough to learn the art of war.

In places the war was bad enough that they were willing to accept any help, even that of a half orc.  He began to make a name for himself with his heroics and great strength.  He also drew the attention of Xirzian'thelex a dragon who had come to aid humanity.

Xirzian'thelex approached Thurgan and offered to show him how to awaken his draconic heritage.  It was an offer that Thurgan, after seeing what a dragon was capable of, could not refuse.  He spent a large portion of the war fighting side by side with the dragon and learning.

All things end and the end of the war came as a relief.  Xirzian'thelex returned to his lair, promising to return if he was ever needed again.  Thurgan had explored his orcish heritage and his draconic, he now went to explore his human heritage and help rebuild a shattered continent.

Thurgan Deneval
Half-Orc
1 Bard/9 Barbarian/10 Dragon Disciple


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2007)

Jemal:  Those are the books I was interested in enough to buy, if that tells you anything about me  

Wrahn: cool


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Jemal:  Those are the books I was interested in enough to buy, if that tells you anything about me




That you're a sick twisted Killer DM?   'sokay.

Will get my char. concept to you shortly.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2007)

I can't believe there isn't more interest in this!!

Char concepts : 
Paladin/Monk/Duelist/shadowdancer
OR
Ranger/Sorc/Horizon Walker/Arcane Archer

Got some interesting ideas for both, not sure which to flesh out though.


*BTW, one thing i had to point out cuz i laughed out loud when I read it.  
Per your new magic items thing... The mirror of dismembering and remembering.  
dismember isn't the opposite of remember, it means the removal of a limb or other body part.

I need to get a mirror of dismembering.


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2007)

There has been a rush of interesting games on the board recently, so that may be a factor.

What's different about this game is I'll try to set it up to avoid PBP-bogdown.  That's why it's 'a short scenario' and why players can post their actions in combat in any order.  That huge module or adventure path may be cool, but in practice, it will take months of PBP just to get past the first section of it and by then peoples' RL situations may be changing and they could start dropping out.

Jemal, either char sounds fine, so let's see those interesting ideas 

The mirror's name is a little pun, yes, but it refers also to the spiritual weapon (scimitar) you can cast with it.  My idea originally was that - if I ever run the Tomb of Horrors - an annoying NPC bard can accompany a party and use the mirror to make a 'documentary' of their amazing adventures, while the spiritual weapon supposedly keeps him from being completely useless


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd be interested in playing a 20th level Dread Necromancer.  Basically he would have been used to animate and command undead legions on behalf of his masters.  Now that he has finally completed his transformation into a Lich, he is further bound to do their will due to them possessing his phylactery.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 13, 2007)

Kinem - Would you consider allowing psionics? I have a couple of concepts along those lines.


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2007)

Raven: What kind of masters do you see him having?  I think it works better if the PCs are independent; they are considered Heroes of Bylan.  However if you do want to go that way, there are some potential masters - email jackmallah@yahoo.com since you'd probably keep that secret.

Also, I'm debating how to deal with the DN's lich transformation.  If he gets the full lich template at that point including stat boosts and such - which not everyone thinks he does - then it should have the LA as well.  So I think it'd just be the undead type & phylactery.

OTOH I would allow a feat that lets you animate skeletons & zombies of more than 20 HD.

Void: Psionics has not been known to exist in the campaign world, but I might allow it as there were many magics brought to light due to the war.  Psionics would be considered a form of magic and there would be transparency.  However, all I have access to is the SRD, and I am not as familiar with the psionic rules so I would go over any character carefully and ban what I think is broken, just I have banned certain spells.


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, started writing and didn't exactly know when to stop  
Of course any of this that conflicts with your idea of the campaign is subject to change as you see fit.  Are the aberrant feats Abberant blooded and Inhuman Vision from Lords of Maddness acceptable?

---
General Inquisitor Zacharia (Adramalech) Te'Ashun
Abberant Blooded Elf 
Paladin 8 / Rogue 12
Patron Deity: Wee Jas
_
Personality_
Long years of deep cover operations and a steady focus on the arts of war and subterfuge have left Zach grim, determined, and some would say ruthless.  Normally Zach takes the elven air of aloofness to the extreme, and is a man of few words when he isn't barking orders or calling for quiet.  Perhaps surprisingly to those who know Zach on a purely professional level, the Grand Inquisitor is capable of dramatic shifts of character and attitude when he needs  to assume an alternate identity.  In the company of a few trusted friends Zacharia is warm but sedate, showing a razor wit that hasn't dulled with age.
[sblock]
*
Early History*
War makes men desperate, and in the darkest days of the Cellon conflict elves did turn to most venomous allies.  A small colony of elves cut off from their brethren and besieged by overwhelming numbers of drow were sought out by an emissary of Shar who offered succor from their enemies, broken of spirit and disillusioned to their gods, the elves warily accept. 

With the aid of fell magics the Yuan-ti did hide the remaining elves in wilds untouched by mortal-kin.  The arrangement seemed a grace from a strange but benign society in the beginning, the elves were well cared for and respected by their new neighbors.  Surprised by the civility of the Purebloods, the children of Correlon allowed them deeper and deeper into their society.  

The Yuan-ti corrupted slowly; a gift of White Resin here, statuettes and art unknowingly desecrated to their vile god finding their way into elven galleries, even introducing select and unwitting elves to cannibalism.  It is a credit to the elven spirit that they lasted four generations before falling upon each other like starved dogs.  Zach is an offspring of that fated community.

- - -

It is sixty years before the beginning  of the Second World War.  A famished and half-mad elven youth wanders into Settonton from the surrounding wilderness.  Frail and speaking an alien tongue he is taken in by the church of Pelor.  Conservative priests whisper in suspicion bordering on fear at the child's slitted pale blue eyes.

- - - 

It is twenty years before the Second World War, and the frail youth has grown into an athletic, clever young man.  Today is the second proudest of his life, under the embrace of a sunny morning, Zacharia swears his paladin vows.  Despite dreams of bloodied altars and serpentine transformations, Zach is a force for virtue within Bylan.  His virtue and fevor are applauded by the Order and Bylan nobility alike.

- - -

It is sixteen years before the before the second world war.  Zacharia grows further from his peers as the terrible nightmares begin to intrude from his dreams into the waking world.  A cult of Nerul worshipers sent by Sasog to weaken Bylan view the paladin as a weak link within the order.  Taken in slowly by their ruse Zach unwittingly betrays his church, murders a fellow paladin and Falls in process.  The order rebuilds, and all mention of the snake-eyed paladin is stricken from record. 

- - - 

It is only three years before the Second World War.  Zach has gone to ground within Bylans criminal underworld.  Starting over in deep cover the Fallen paladin stops thieves, murderers, and worse things on no one's authority but his own.  Rumors of an avenging angel calling itself "Adramalech" circulate throughout the darker corners of Bylan.  

- - -

The Second World War has begun.  Zach returns from hiding and gains atonement under the faith of Cuthbert.  His zeal redoubled, Zach moves quickly up the ranks of the Bylan military.  Finding acceptance in these desperate times he begins to court the Lady Yule Ashcombe.

- - -

It has been four years since the first blows of the Second World War, and Zach has attained the rank of general and is regarded as a war hero.   Between tours of duty he weds the Lady Yule, children are expected as early as the following year.

- - -

The Second World War draws to a close.  A grim and tightly muscled knight in black colored chain mail stands atop the castle battlements watching the end of the war unfold beneath him.  Mere hours ago Lady Yule (now the lady Yule Te'Ashun) revealed herself as a Yuan-ti Pureblood bent on bringing Zach back into the Serpent fold.  Her death is quick.   With little left for him on the front Zach returns to Settonton a broken, the first few gray hairs beginning to show prematurely.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 13, 2007)

Given that there doesn't seem to be room in this campaign for my Duskblade/Beguiler/Havoc Mage/Bear Warrior concept, I'm thinking maybe I'll throw out  something old school.

That's right: 20th level human fighter.  Sword & board.

Behold ye mighty and despair.


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2007)

Ygg: Sounds good.  The feats are fine.

BrothA: Nothing wrong with the classics.

all:  I'd like to see a fleshed out PC personality (background helps establish that, but your PC's history matters less than how you will roleplay).

Also, I would like to know 2 numbers from you:
1) How often do you expect to post?
2) How long are you likely to be able to post at that rate before your real life changes that?

Thanks


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, Here's the Backgrounds: (Just putting them in spoilers to seperate them from each other.  Everyone feel free to give me some insight as to which you think is more interesting.

[sblock= Sir William Windwalker]
Human Male Paladin/Monk/Duelist/Shadowdancer

_Brief Background_
Sir William Windwalker is a special knight, trained in the ways of the shadow.  The Knights of Shadow are an order of holy men who dedicate their lives to keeping Good people as seperated from the true darkness from the world as possible.  They do this by placing their own souls and bodies between the innocents and the evil.  As the Shadow stands between light and darkness, so do the Knights of Shadow.

William started out as a normal paladin, dedicating his life to the eradication of "Evil" after witnessing many of the atrocities of the war.  He combined the natural Martial-Art talents of his family with his Dedication to become a powreful foe to the enemy.  Until he was captured, and imprisoned, slated to be sacrificed to fuel their dark magics.  While waiting helplessly for his end, William befriended an elderly gentleman also locked away.  Unknown to him, he had just been enlisted in the secretive Knights of Shadow, and this was his initiation.  

With the aid of the old man, he was able to escape, and soon became a full-fledged Shadow Knight.

_Personality_
Sir Windwalker (William to his peers) is steadfastly dedicated to Good, whether it be through Acts of kindness, Eradication of Evil, or whatever.  He is a firm believer in 'doing the right thing', even when it's not always the smart thing. (Though that does not, as some have wrongly guessed, stem from a lack of intelligence, merely a belief that if it's the right thing to do, it's probably worth it).  

William is not your standard 'stick up the rear' Holy Warrior, and is dedicated to the Spirit of law and Goodness rather than the specific innuendo's of it.  As a Shadow Knight, he believes in the greater good, though not to the point of overwriting individual freedoms.  There is a very fine line that must be walked between doing what you think is right for everyone, and taking away their freedom to decide that themselves.  

The Knights of Shadow believe that by placing themselves closer to the darkness, they keep everyone else safer, and they do the things that the really good people shouldn't have to.  Sometimes, if the knight is not pure enough, this can lead to a degradation of character, and some knights have been known to cross too far into the shadows, loosing themselves.  It's tough to maintain your righteousness when you're constantly in contact with such vileness, but somehow William has managed to do so... Thus far.


[/sblock]

OR

[sblock=Kurina]
Elven Female Ranger/Sorc/Horizon Walker/Arcane Archer

_Brief Background_
Kurina was always a bit wild, even for an elf, and by the time she'd reached maturity, was far from home.  In fact, she doesn't even remember exactly where she was born, or who to.. Can't even remember if Kurina is, in fact, the name she was born with.  She lived on her own in the forests for decades, living off the land, but eventually that wasn't enough for her.  She had a yearning, a burning desire to see new places, she was drawn to them.  Sites of power, places where ancient battles had been waged, she went, saw, and drew power from them, awakening in the process her own latent magical powers.

When the war began, Kurina was in the human land of Bylan, and spent the majority of the war behind enemy lines, using her special abilities to appear, take out small camps of the unnatural invaders, and dissapear without a trace. 

Near the end of the war, Kurina despaired at the thought of all these unatural things taking over and destroying the various natural beauties she had spent so long viewing and being inspired by.  In her depression she could not bring herself to frequent the lands they had allready conquered and defiled, feeling the lands pain when she was there.  She joined a more formalized band of heroes as their scout and helped them.  By the end of the war, Kurina had overcome her momentary weakness (With the aid of her newfound human friends), and chided herself on allowing it to stop her from protecting the world's beauty.  At that point she vowed to do anything she could to help the humans who had led her through her time of troubles.

_Personality_
Depends on the time of day, the season, the weather, and what she had for Breakfast.  Kurina is about as chaotic and free-spirited as they come, having been all over the place and back again, she is unpredictable, sometimes volatile, and often a tad too 'forward' for most mens liking, though to those who earn her trust, she is a staunch ally and forever loyal friend.

[/sblock]

Also, as to your question, I can usually post daily, sometimes 2-3 times a day if I'm not busy.  Not sure if that's going to change in the near future, but if it does, it won't be too dramatic, I might miss a couple days a week.


BTW, as to that class that makes him a LIch... I don't see why it would apply the LA, none of the other transformational prestige classes do.  (Dragon Disciple being the easiest example, giving you the full Half Dragon Template by level 10, as well as other abilities the template doesn't ordinarily provide.),  of course then again I haven't read the class.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 14, 2007)

I check the EnWorld board several times a day, posting to any particular game every other day. I hope that's not too slow. But I want top be realistic, and realistically that every other day rather than daily. On the good side, my schedule is unlikely to change, and I never drop out of games once they're started.

My character's personality will depend somewhat on whether the build I'm thinking of is approved. And if Tainted Scholar (or a nerfed version thereof) is OK, the what depravity she winds up with.

Haessellekh Elan Wizard 3 /Psion (Egotist) 3 / Cerebremancer 10 / Tainted Scholar 4

Personality: Haessellekh is haunted by the atrocities she's been forced to commit over the centuries by her Sasoguese former masters. She is depressed and cynical almost to the point of being suicidal. Were it not for her fear that raised once again by the Sasoguese or turned into an undead she might have already killed herself. Yet for all remorse she does not seek, or believe she deserves redemption. For the great mysteries of the occult are her only solace.


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2007)

BTW: Every paladin must have a patron diety, who is LN, LG, or NG.  Depending on your patron's alignment your code will be slightly different.  If you follow Pelor (NG) you can get away with bending a few rules for the greater good, while if you follow Cuthbert (LN) your code will be strict but not always merciful.

The dread necromancer does gain many lich abilities over the course of his levels, but not stat boosts and so on.  The text just says he "becomes a lich" and does not spell out what he gets, unlike the Dragon Disciple.  It says only a humanoid becomes a lich, and it stands to reason that there should be no huge gap between the power of a humanoid who takes 20 levels in the class and a non-humanoid who does so.  Also, imagine how a 19th level dread necromancer lich (who got his lichdom the old fashioned way) would feel - he is ECL 23!


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 14, 2007)

While I have the time to look up the boards on any given day (and will) I like to have a good perspective on where the game is and how I want to portray my character before I make the post.  Realistically I'll be able to post at least five times a week, mostly in the morning (Central standard time)

Depending on the church of Wee Jas position on Undeath will either have her or Cuthbert as a Patron deity.

*Personality added to original character post*


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> BTW: Every paladin must have a patron diety, who is LN, LG, or NG.  Depending on your patron's alignment your code will be slightly different.  If you follow Pelor (NG) you can get away with bending a few rules for the greater good, while if you follow Cuthbert (LN) your code will be strict but not always merciful.



I guess I'll have to go with Kurina then, the Knights of Shadow wouldn't be defined by a specific deity, I was working off the phb 'worshipping an ideal' concept.  I've never liked playing characters devoted to a specific being.  I prefer "For the cause!!!!" or "For the good of all mankind!" to "For the big guy up above!"



> The dread necromancer does gain many lich abilities over the course of his levels, but not stat boosts and so on.  The text just says he "becomes a lich" and does not spell out what he gets, unlike the Dragon Disciple.  It says only a humanoid becomes a lich, and it stands to reason that there should be no huge gap between the power of a humanoid who takes 20 levels in the class and a non-humanoid who does so.  Also, imagine how a 19th level dread necromancer lich (who got his lichdom the old fashioned way) would feel - he is ECL 23!



but why would a lich be taking a class that make's you a lich?  It'd be like a Half-dragon taking Dragon Disciple (though they actually can't, as the class specifically bars dragons/draconic creatures from taking it).
Obviously I'm missing something about the class.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello.

I have been looking at this, thinking, then moseying off...then returning, looking, thinking...

My original idea was a tough, grizzled old paladin...he's now a roaming knight errant, haunted by his memories of war, torn by the compromises of having perfect faith through the intermediary of imperfect human religions... Now he's a loner, with his own personal code, and a direct, personal relationship to his deity. He spurns churches and church hierarchies, considering them to be evidence of human ego and pride...not the ordination of holy will. He doesn't LOOK like a paladin. He's this old guy, riding a magnificent, but kind of run down steed. Wide brimmed hat. Poncho. Slouched posture. Thousand yard stare. He'd fit right into a Clint Eastwood spaghetti western, except for the Holy Avenger in its shoulder scabbard.

He's kind of symptomatic of my occasional yen to play "a different kind of paladin." 

Second idea is kind of similar...tough old guy who has little/no patience for BS, and spurns the usual hierarchies and practices of his faith, because he's discovered a much deeper, more personal faith that sustains him. This one is a druid, legendary in his time as a defender of balance and nature...opposing the corruptive magic and undead use of the evil warlords in the Bylan wars, while at the same time making sure that the forces of light never forgot their obligations to the natural order. He goes simply as 'Grandfather,' then and now, though to escape the celebrity of his deeds, he travels in different forms and under assumed names. His garb is humble, his possessions few. While he's an excellent counselor and teacher, his gruff external demeanor is easily misinterpreted by those who cannot see past appearances.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 14, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> The dread necromancer does gain many lich abilities over the course of his levels, but not stat boosts and so on.  The text just says he "becomes a lich" and does not spell out what he gets, unlike the Dragon Disciple.  It says only a humanoid becomes a lich, and it stands to reason that there should be no huge gap between the power of a humanoid who takes 20 levels in the class and a non-humanoid who does so.  Also, imagine how a 19th level dread necromancer lich (who got his lichdom the old fashioned way) would feel - he is ECL 23!



I personally don't think that the 'lich transformation' ability of the Dread Necromancer as all it's doing is speading _most_ of the lich abilities over 20 levels.

The class feature states that 'she undergoes a transformation and becomes a lich'. You are only a lich if you have the lich template, otherwise you're just a regular undead. That's why it mentions the creation of a phylactery, because this is a requirement to becoming a true lich.

Also once the DN gains the lich template quite a few of her abilities become redudant e.g. charnel touch, lich body, mental bastion, fear aura, negative energy resistance, and light fortification. This leaves her with rebuke undead, negative energy burst (4/day), scabrous touch (3/day) advanced learning, and a bonus feat (craft wondrous items).

I don't think that it's unbalanced that the DN gains the lich template which is only +4 compared to the the Dragon Disciple which is +3.  After all the DD only has to dedicate 10 levels to achieve this, while the DN has to use 20.  That means a DN is a lot less flexible (i.e. with character class option) than a DD. 

Also a DN has a very limited focus when it comes to spellcasting, since they can only cast spells from the DN list as well as 5 other necromancy spells (due to their advanced earning ability). If you compare a 20th level DN to a 16th level Sorcerer Lich you'll find that the Sorc while having less spells known, probably has a better chance of survival due to the increased flexibilty with being able to choose a diverse range of spells so that they can deal with a range of situation.  The DN is extremely focused (i.e. restricted) due to focusing solely on necromancy spells.

~~~~

Anyway I could go on, but ultimately it is your choice.  

So if you aren't going to allow the DN to gain the Lich template, I'll put in another submission.

Also is it possible to go a Necropolitian, if so I'd like to assume my character would have underwent the transformation at 2nd level when he had say 2500 XP, so that would mean that he would have 2000 XP less than everyone else.  

I'll post more details once I know if this is allowed


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Given that there doesn't seem to be room in this campaign for my Duskblade/Beguiler/Havoc Mage/Bear Warrior concept, I'm thinking maybe I'll throw out  something old school.
> 
> That's right: 20th level human fighter.  Sword & board.
> 
> Behold ye mighty and despair.



Here's a slightly more detailed version of the same concept.

To look into Willem's round, freckled face is to understand that he was never destined for greatness.  In a simpler time, he would have been a farmer, and even now a great part of him yearns for that life - the life of his father.

But things being what they are, he was impressed into the militia in the early days of the war and forced to take up spear and shield in defense of his home.  Somehow, miraculously, he survived his first battle.  And then his second.  And then his third.  And somewhere along the road he began to develop a deeper understanding of martial combat.  His burgeoning talents were soon recognized and he was pulled back from the front and given special training, arms and armor.   Over the long years of the war, he survived many conflicts he should not have, and died and was risen more times than he cares to remember.  Always he returned to defend Bylan, to defend his home and family and his brothers and sisters in arms.

At war's end, it was not only his sword arm that was weary.  But there are few who now live who could best him at arms, and fewer still who could stand in his place.  And so he serves.  But in the dark of night, alone in his billet, he dreams of tilled earth and laughing children.


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2007)

Good stuff.  Looks like I might have a tough choice 

Shay: Cool.  How often can you post?

Jemal:  I don't blame you.  One one the themes this campaign world explores is 'what if gods weren't all man-made'.  So unlike the real world, gods in the campaign do limit your choices.  Anyway, I think Kurina would be a little more interesting than William.

Ygg:  IMC Wee Jas is indifferent towards undeath.  She allows her clerics to animate dead but doesn't encourage it.

Raven:  While the DD is generally considered a weak class, the dread necromancer is on the powerful side.  You get light armor, the ability to heal yourself at will (if you are undead or take the Tomb-Tainted Soul feat; note a regular lich can NOT heal himself with his touch), up to 9th level spells, rebuke undead, and various extras like tougher animated dead.

But since the PCs will get slaughtered anyway, I can afford to be generous.  I have reconsidered and would allow lich  

If I did allow a necropolitan, it would be at +1 LA.


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 14, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Ygg:  IMC Wee Jas is indifferent towards undeath.  She allows her clerics to animate dead but doesn't encourage it.
> 
> But since the PCs will get slaughtered anyway, I can afford to be generous.




Hrmm, I guess that pins the decision down to whether or not Wee Jas is capable of even supporting Paladins.

huh, that's encouraging  I do love a challenge though   

I'm curious on the tone and difficulty of your campaign, will I be wasting skill points and gp if I put ranks in skills like diplomacy or gather info or items like a circlet of persuasion?  I like RP intensives, but I've noticed that when playing past twelfth level a lot of resources need to be spent on +/ bonuses just to keep up with the monsters or well built (not even necessarily twinked out) fellow PC's.


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2007)

Wee Jas is capable of supporting paladins, but it's rare.  A paladin would have to work to show that his actions benefit his faith, but he still can't stray from good or he'll be cast out as an oathbreaker.

There will be opportunities to RP and use social skills.  Those opportunities might be missed, but it's certainly possible.  But, combat power will definately be important.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 14, 2007)

Clutching Yggdrasil said:
			
		

> Hrmm, I guess that pins the decision down to whether or not Wee Jas is capable of even supporting Paladins.
> 
> huh, that's encouraging  I do love a challenge though
> 
> I'm curious on the tone and difficulty of your campaign, will I be wasting skill points and gp if I put ranks in skills like diplomacy or gather info or items like a circlet of persuasion?  I like RP intensives, but I've noticed that when playing past twelfth level a lot of resources need to be spent on +/ bonuses just to keep up with the monsters or well built (not even necessarily twinked out) fellow PC's.



As an ... erm habitual optimizer, I consider diplomacy to be one of the strongest skills in the game. Even in a hack and slash scenario, the ability to improve NPC attitudes non-magically is unlikely to be a waste of skill points. In terms of magic item optimization, Circlet of Persuasion looks like a good deal to me. Bonuses to AC, saves, etc. are certainly important, but rounding it out with skill bonuses and utility items such as Hat of Disguise is always a good idea.

Kinem - I was wondering if the classes I had in mind for Haessellekh were OK. Since you're not very familiar with psionics, I certainly understand if it takes a while to figure that out. Here's an overview: Psionics are similar to magic but use a pool of points to draw from rather than memorized slots. So essentially a Psion could use their highest level power several times in a row, but once they run out of points for the day they can't use any powers. Each power costs a number of points equal to the minimum level needed to manifest the power. So a 3rd level power costs 5 points while a 7th level one would cost 13. Some powers have an option to augment. This means that more points can be spent to improve the power upon use in a specific way listed in the power's description. Even with augmentation, you can't spend more points on a single activation of a power than your manifester level (essentially the same thing as caster level. Unlike normal magic, there is essentially only one way to raise your manifester level above your class level. That is a feat called Overchannel, that in Haessellekh's case would let her raise her raise her manifester level by 2 for the activation of a single power by taking 3d8 damage.

Generally speaking, wizards have access to spells that do everything that psionic powers can do. But while Psions have the flexibility of augmentation and a power pool rather than slots, wizards have a much much larger selection of abilities overall. There are a few rather impressive powers that don't have a magical counterpart I should draw your attention to. They are Body Adjustment, Hustle, Psychic Reformation, and Telekinetic Thrust. There might be a few more but those are the only 'unique to psionics' powers I was planning to take. Although it should also be noted that the psionic version of Dimension Door has an augment that changes it to a move action. Please let me know if you have any concerns regarding psionics in general or my character in specific that I can address.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2007)

Generally, I can check in every day and post whenever it's incumbent on me to do so. Because of the circumstances of my work, most of my posting does take place during evenings and weekends, with quick, surreptitious posts during the day like this one. 

Of the concepts I've pitched, the druid would probably need heavily customized items...wrapping as much functionality into a few things as I could, so he's not dripping with magical loot...but can still hold his own versus monsters of his CR.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 14, 2007)

I should say that I also tend to check in a few times a day and can post, generally, a minimum of once per day, with occasional exceptions.


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2007)

Void:  It might be interesting to have a psionic character, and I am not completely unfamiliar with the rules.  Tainted Scholar is out though.  It seems overpowered, and more importantly, adding one whole subsystem (psionics) to the game for a PC is quite enough, and I don't want to add Taint as well.  I would allow the Practiced Caster feat (up to +4 caster level, max is your HD) for a multiclassed caster.

On diplomacy: As an old school player, I don't like to rely on die rolls for social skills.  That's not to say the roll won't matter, but the effect on an NPC will not be automatic.  Instead, I'll take into account how well you rolled when judging whether the NPC takes your words in a favorable or unfavorable light, and will roleplay the NPC accordingly.  If your actual words are not diplomatic though, the roll won't save you.  If your real-life mental skills don't match those of your PC, tough.  If your roll is bad though, it could still count against you 

BTW, the DM will roll all dice.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> On diplomacy: As an old school player, I don't like to rely on die rolls for social skills.  That's not to say the roll won't matter, but the effect on an NPC will not be automatic.  Instead, I'll take into account how well you rolled when judging whether the NPC takes your words in a favorable or unfavorable light, and will roleplay the NPC accordingly.  If your actual words are not diplomatic though, the roll won't save you.  If your real-life mental skills don't match those of your PC, tough.  If your roll is bad though, it could still count against you



Sounds good, I often give bonuses/penalties for how the player actually roleplays it..

The only problem with that is that people play D&D to do what they cannot do in real life.  What if a person who's completely tactless and uncharismatic in real life wants to try being a smooth talker?  He's screwed!  I mean, would you give me penalties to spellcasting because I cant pronounce fordigulma and don't know the words to the fireball spell Out of character? Or would you tell someone their character missed on his Katana attack b/c they (the player) don't know kendo?
I agree social skills are different, but it can't be quite so cut + dried... 



> BTW, the DM will roll all dice.



I usually prefer this for PBP, also.



> But since the PCs will get slaughtered anyway, I can afford to be generous.



*Insert maniacal laughter here*  Don't tempt fate.
My RL gaming group specializes in destroying DM's, which is why I'm the only person left in the City of Gamers that will DM for them (Well, others try every once in a while, then remember why they stopped).  The only way you can say a group'll get slaughtered is if either A) they're goign against something far too powerful (In which case they've still got about a 20% chance of survival, 5% chance of winning) OR B) you're going to ignore the rules 100% and just say "Bob dies"


Writing up Kurina now, btw.


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The only problem with that is that people play D&D to do what they cannot do in real life.  What if a person who's completely tactless and uncharismatic in real life wants to try being a smooth talker?  He's screwed!




Not completely.  He can read books by Dale Carnegie or the like, improve his real-life skills, then come back to the game for the real test


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

I just realized your first post says not to completely stat out characters yet, until you've decided who's in... Have you made any decisions yet?  Should I go ahead and post up Kurina?


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2007)

There have been enough applications so I think I should move up the recruiting deadline.  Recruiting will close to new applicants at 10:00 pm EST 3/15/07.  If you have been lurking and still want to apply, post at least just to indicate interest before that time and I will allow time for you to submit something.

Don't post stats yet.  So far (in no particular order) the applicants are:

Wrahn: Thurgan Deneval - Half-Orc  Bard/Barbarian/Dragon Disciple. Freq: unknown
Clutching Yggdrasil: Zacharia Te'Ashun - Elf Paladin / Rogue. Freq: 5/week
Jemal: Kurina - Elven Female Ranger/Sorc/Horizon Walker/Arcane Archer.  Freq: daily
Brother Allard: Willem - Human Fighter. Freq: daily
Lord_Raven88: ? - Dread Necromancer. Freq: unknown
Shayuri: ? - Paladin or Druid.  Freq: daily
Voidrazor: Haessellekh - Elan Wizard / Psion / PrC. Freq: every 2 days


----------



## sans (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd like to apply. I'll probably submit a cleric build.

I usually post once a day. Once every two days minimum.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 15, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Raven:  While the DD is generally considered a weak class, the dread necromancer is on the powerful side.  You get light armor, the ability to heal yourself at will (if you are undead or take the Tomb-Tainted Soul feat; note a regular lich can NOT heal himself with his touch), up to 9th level spells, rebuke undead, and various extras like tougher animated dead.
> 
> But since the PCs will get slaughtered anyway, I can afford to be generous.  I have reconsidered and would allow lich
> 
> If I did allow a necropolitan, it would be at +1 LA.



Um cool. I think   

I was cerntain that you were going to turn me down so I started work on a Human Fleshwarper  

But I'm happy to give the DN ago, I think he will be powerful, but potentially he wont have as many options as a normal arcane caster. I guess we'll see.

BTW way I should be able to post at least once every two days, possibly more.


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, recruiting is closed to new applicants.  Welcome, sans.

As of now, these applications have at least the minimum information, which is character name, personality, background, classes, and player post rate:

Jemal: Kurina - Elven Female Ranger/Sorc/Horizon Walker/Arcane Archer. Freq: daily

Clutching Yggdrasil: Zacharia Te'Ashun - Elf Paladin / Rogue. Freq: 5/week

Brother Allard: Willem - Human Fighter. Freq: daily


These applications are incomplete:

Wrahn: Thurgan Deneval - Half-Orc Bard/Barbarian/Dragon Disciple. Freq: unknown
missing: post rate

Lord_Raven88: ? - Dread Necromancer. Freq: every 2 days
missing: PC name, personality, background

Shayuri: ? - Paladin or Druid. Freq: daily
missing: PC name, choice of class

Voidrazor: Haessellekh - Elan Wizard / Psion / PrC. Freq: every 2 days
missing: class build

sans: ? - Cleric.  Freq: every 2 days to daily
missing: PC name, personality, background


Selection:

It's always hard to select people for a game, and I know it's no fun to work on a character and not have it selected - it's happened to me and probably to everyone.  But it's necessary to limit the number of players.  Luckily there are always other interesting games popping up here.

I'll try to keep this game moving along and post rate matters, though most or all of you seem to post often enough.

I will make the final selections on or before Sunday, March 19.  I'm not choosing yet because of the incomplete applications.  If your application is not complete by Sunday evening, it will not be chosen.  I will re-open applications if there are not at least 4 complete applications by then.  But I expect to choose a total of 5 PCs.  Have fun!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

I was waiting to see where the other apps would go before settling. Since it seems like we have a paladin already, I shall go with my druid concept.

Shayuri: 'Grandfather' - Druid - freq: Daily


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 16, 2007)

Since Tainted Scholar is (quite reasonably) out, I'll just go with Wiz 7 / Psion (Seer) 3 / Cerebremancer 10. In terms of post frequency, I'd like to clarify. While my response time is only every other day or faster, I've played a lot of online games over the years, but never dropped one once started.


----------



## sans (Mar 18, 2007)

Yolo Hallowberry, "The Red Halfling", Humble servant of Fharlanghn
Neutral Good Halfling
Cleric 18 / Heirophant 2
Domains: Protection, Travel


[sblock=background]
The best way to understand Yolo Hallowberry is to first understand why he received his nickname, "The Red Halfling". The reason for the nickname is obvious. Yolo dresses in bright red garments: a shimmering crimson cloak, scarlet tinted breastplate, and dark red leggings with matching boots. He obviously wants to attract attention, but why? For what reason? Answer these questions, and one finally understands Yolo Hallowberry.

Recall that at the beginning of the Second World War, the Main Road was overloaded with countless refugees fleeing from every major city  in Bylan and Chovia.

At first, the refugees were easy targets for greedy bandits. Later, the poor travelers were set upon by the Sasoguese who relished violence and showed no mercy. At the worst times, the enemy army would massacre vast numbers of refugees in order to supply bodies for their undead divisions. After the war, as the refugees returned home, monsters of all variety would attack. Though malnourished, the refugees were such easy prey. Even the largest of beasts could have it's fill.

Among all this hopelessness, a few brave and compassionate heroes defended the refugees. Always outnumbered, the defenders risked everything and many died for the cause. One such defender was Yolo. Throughout the war he patrolled the Main Road, and lived among the refugees and sacrificed everything to defended them.

One might be asking how all this relates to the Yolo's red garb and thus to his nickname. Please allow one more digression.

Before the war, the fishermen of Green River held a fishing contest every spring. Yolo grew up in Green River and watched many of these contests. During the fishing contest, the contestants used long poles on which one end was tied a long piece of string. At the end of the string, was tied a barbed hook. The idea of the contest was to try and coax fish into biting the hook. The fisherman who caught the heaviest fish would win. In order to lure the fish into biting the hook, the contestants would tie pieces of _bright red_ yarn onto the hook.

So now one sees how this all relates. Yolo was a piece of bright red yarn floating in a vast stream of refugees. The bandits, the Sasoguese, the monsters were fish distracted into chasing "The Red Halfling."

Finally, the questions presented above can be answered. 

_Why does Yolo Hallowberry wear bright red garments?_
To attract the attention of monsters. 

_Why does Yolo want to attract the attentions of monsters?_ 
To save the lives of the helpless.

Hopefully, one now truly understands Yalo Hallowberry, "The Red Halfling".
[/sblock]
I typed up this background from 2:00AM to 3:40 AM. I sure hope it does not sound lame when I read it tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 19, 2007)

I usually check and post once a day.


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your interesting and worthy submissions.  Since I must choose, the PCs will be as follows:

Jemal: Kurina - Elven Female Ranger/Sorc/Horizon Walker/Arcane Archer.

Clutching Yggdrasil: Zacharia Te'Ashun - Elf Paladin / Rogue.

Shayuri: 'Grandfather' - Druid.

Voidrazor: Haessellekh - Elan Wizard / Psion / Cerebremancer.

sans: Yolo Hallowberry - Cleric.


Please stat up your PC and post it in the Rogues' Gallery.

The PCs have heard that Mayor Richards of Settonton intends to crown himself king; in fact you have all recieved an invitation to his coronation, which is set for tomorrow.  This is an important development because it represents a clean break with the old Bylan Empire, and there is no doubt that many other local rulers will soon follow this example all around the continent.  The orcs to the north of Settonton have declared their own kingdom, but they were never truly integrated with the Bylan Empire in the first place, so that drew much less attention.  You also know that there is growing tension between humans and the half-orc minority in the Settonton area, which risks spiraling into violence.

You all know each other and have worked with some or all of the other PCs during the war.  Now, you are gathering in Settonton to discuss the recent developments.  You are known as great heroes, and your words would carry weight with the people, should you choose to take a political stand.

Does it make sense that you would meet at a tavern, or would you prefer another place?

We'll start IC as soon as that's clear, which should be tomorrow if you all post   You may have noticed that I already started the IC thread, but don't post IC quite yet; it's intended to help build up interest.


----------



## sans (Mar 19, 2007)

kinem, thanks for accepting me.

I need approval for a couple of magic items:

1. Belt of Health +6 (similar to Amulet of Health)
2. Vest of Resistance +5 (similar to Cloak of resistance)

If one or both of the above are not allowed, then which alternative body slots (if any) can I place a CON and Save booster?

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2007)

Huzzah!

I'll post tomorrow with crunch and crunch questions (including a relatively simple custom magic item), but for now I'm just posting to confirm my interest and thank you very much.


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 19, 2007)

Joy 
Okay, the character's posted in the RG.  Two magic items you might want to verify, a Tattoo of Health +4 and a Tattoo of Persuasion (works the same way as the circlet)  Costs are doubled as per DMG rules page 285.

Tavern works, and judging by the IC intro it shouldn't be too long before we see action


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

Items on alternate body slots (or abilities tacked onto another item of the same traditional slot) will cost 50% more.  Slotless items or tattoos cost double.

Pay careful attention to the house rules.  For hp, after 1st level it's (average + .5).  For example, a Paladin 8/Rogue 12 with a Con bonus of +2 would have 10 + 7 x 6 + 12 * 4 + 40 = 140 hp.

Another one that's easy to miss is that the MW bonus to hit stacks with magical enhancement.  This will give you +1 to hit compared to standard rules when using a magical weapon.

It indeed won't be long before you see action, but it may not be what you think


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 19, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Items on alternate body slots (or abilities tacked onto another item of the same traditional slot) will cost 50% more.  Slotless items or tattoos cost double.
> 
> Pay careful attention to the house rules.  For hp, after 1st level it's (average + .5).  For example, a Paladin 8/Rogue 12 with a Con bonus of +2 would have 10 + 7 x 6 + 12 * 4 + 40 = 140 hp.
> 
> ...




HP corrected, I think all else checks out.

Hrmm, intriging.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll go over it later, no time now.

I just want to offer a few general tips for buying equipment for a high level character.  These are NOT requirements and are not directed at anyone in particular, just my general opinions applicable to any high level game:

- Every high level character should have some way of flying.
- A Hat of Disguise is an incredible bargain.
- One failed saving throw and it could all be over.  25k for a cloak of resistance +5 is a bargain.
- It may be useful to look at some typical CR 20 monsters to see what kind of power level you may be up against.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the nod Kinem! Having read the intro IC posts, I  think this game is really going to be a blast.

A question: is the Practiced Manifester feat from Complete Psionic allowable?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> I'll go over it later, no time now.
> 
> I just want to offer a few general tips for buying equipment for a high level character.  These are NOT requirements and are not directed at anyone in particular, just my general opinions applicable to any high level game:
> 
> ...




HEH, Those're the rules we always talk about in town here, too.  Though instead of 'typical CR 20 monsters", we usually prepare for Balor's, Pit Fiends, Great Red Wyrms, and 20th lvl wizard/archmage Liches.  I figure if you can survive them, what else have you got to worry about.

A couple things to add to the list of lvl 20 gear, however - There are really only 2 differenet form's of Armour class at high level.  "Everything hits me", and "Nothing Hits me".  Oh sure it's possible to get the AC that is between, where some things your CR/lvl have a bit of trouble, but if you can get your AC that high, then chances are it's not to hard to get it higher.

That being said, unless you're TRYING for a High AC, I would probably suggest ignoring most AC items.  at least the higher end ones... (+5 Nat armour +5 Deflection, +8 Armour are all kinda pointless if they make your AC total 30 with dex, which any 20th lvl fighter has a 50/50 chance on with just his BAB).  If you can't get your AC to 40 or higher, I'ld suggest not spending a lot of money on it.

And finally, you should probably have SOMETHING to protect against Fort save vs death(Death Magic) and Will save vs death(Hold/Enchantment)

That being said, my roommates keep taking my books into their rooms and they work nights, so won't be up for about 4 hours at the earliest.  I'll get my stats done when I can.


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

Practiced Manifester is OK.

Jemal, that's mostly good advice but I disagree about the AC.  A few more points of AC could matter if an opponent is Power Attacking a lot, and against iterative attacks.  You may want to invest in other defenses though.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2007)

Guess everyone has their own opinion on the subject, I usually go for the high AC characters, anyways, so it doesn't bother me.  The reasoning I was under is that if your AC WITH those 3 maxed items is, say.. 32, and a lvl 20 fighter with say a +4 greatsword and a 20 str, weapon focus/Weapon Spec attacks you , he's got a +30 attack.  An 'average' Fighter, I'ld say.

To hit you he needs: 2,7,12,17.  On average he'll hit you 2.3 times/round.
If, on the other hand, you were to drop each of your items by 1 (+4 ring, +4 amulet, +7 bracers) he now needs : 2,4,9,14.  On average he hits you 2.75 times/round.  That's .45 hits/round, or an average of say 1 extra hit every 2 rounds.

His damage with that sword averages to 20.  So in other words, avoiding an average of, say 10 damage per round costs you 51,000 GP.   (And that's only during the rounds that he GETS to full-round you). 
Though keep in mind, that this doesn't take into account Power Attacking or any other special attacks, just the straight attacking.  

To some people, that's worth it.  To me, it's not.  As I said, to each his own.

Though looking back at this post, I think I like math a little too much...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2007)

BTW, Tavern would suit me just fine.  Kurina fits in literally anywhere.
Speaking of which, I'm sorry She's not done yet, will be ASAP. 
Before I go to bed tonight!  That's a promise that I have every intention of possibly trying to maybe keep. 


1 more question, btw - As to the Alternate body slots, what if they keep with the 'body slot affinities' chart in the DMG? (Boots=movement, Shirt=physical improvement, Bracers=combat, etc)  Or are you just using a flat 50% price increase Regardless, if it's not the same slot as printed?


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2007)

How are you doing?  I know it takes a long time to stat up a high level character.

Yggdrasil, as far as I can see everything looks OK, though I haven't checked every detail.  Languages should be Bylan, Elven, Orcish, Sasoguese.  I see you list your mount as 'deceased'.  I will let you trade in the mount (this doesn't mean you never had a special mount, but it means you can't have one in the future) for a bonus feat and a tattoo of Resistance +3.

(There is no 'common' IMC, but Bylan is effectively 'common' on the continent of Bylan.  Other human languages are Sasoguese and Chovian.)

Void, it'll take me a while to go over the psionic stuff.  It already looks to be a powerful character, even before the wizard spells.

Jemal, I'm just using a 50% price increase instead of the body slot affinity rules.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> How are you doing?  I know it takes a long time to stat up a high level character.
> 
> Jemal, I'm just using a 50% price increase instead of the body slot affinity rules.




I'm doing good, though one note - I changed the levels (Dropped Arcane Archer) b/c it made more sense for the character, and still fits the background.   I figured I was only taking Arcane Archer for the Magic Arrows, and that didn't suit the character, so Kurina's just a Ranger/Horizon Walker now (Which is REALLY weird, I'm not used to only 2 classes)

As for the items, damn.. The reason I asked is becase Amulet of Health and Periapt of Wisdom both take up the neck slot, and we've got 260,000 GP less than I'm used to at this level, so I'm having to cut a bunch of corners.

EDIT : OK, She's posted in the rogue's gallery.. 95% done.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

Speaking of items, what rules are you using for Wildshape? If I turn into a bear, can I keep...say...my amulet, since bears can wear amulets? Or does all my stuff get sucked up and turned off?

And if the second option is used, what do you think about the Wilding Clasp...an item that attaches to other items, and preserves whatever it's attached to through the change so that it keeps functioning.

Really, I just have one item I wanna preserve...partly for AC, and partly because it's a Wis booster.


----------



## sans (Mar 21, 2007)

FYI, I'm about 75% done. I should post later tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2007)

Given the low wealth I set, I think I will end up giving 1 additional item or item upgrade to each PC.  You will get this after your build is complete, so it's not just extra wealth.  Its gp value will vary so PCs will end up with different wealth totals this way but let's face it, there's already a huge power gap between casters and non-casters, so it's not exactly spoiling a perfect balance.

Wild shape normally inactivates items worn.  In the case of 'Grandfather' I will basically let a 'wilding clasp' be his bonus item.  You can not normally get such an item IMC.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

*bows*

Thank you, sir. In fact, I would simply make that a property of the "Gaia's Tear" item, with your approval. That way it can't be attached to just any item, but only to that one. It suits the unique form and function of the item perfectly.


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2007)

Shay: OK.

Ygg: Zach's bonus will be that his chain shirt allows him to use Greater Invisibility (CL 12) as a spell-like ability 2/day.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm hoping to finish Haessellekh  by tomorrow. The bulk is done but there's a lot of detail work still to do (spellbook, finishing equipment choices, statting out common Shapeshift forms). 

Haessellekh wouldn't normally frequent a tavern. But the growing sentiment against half-orcs is something that would stir her to action. Having been altered from human herself, the growing xenophobia disturbs her. And the politics reminds her of the way the continent of Sasog first turned towards imperialism in her youth. So a meeting that happens to be in a tavern concerning the situation would be likely place to find her.

For a bonus item I'd love something that allows greater latitude in the way her spells appear, without having any actual game effect. The spell 'weave' would be the same, so spellcraft checks wouldn't be penalized. But her arcane magic would have a distinctive and dark style.


----------



## sans (Mar 22, 2007)

I've posted my character. The only thing left is to finalize spell selection. 

I'm going for a very defensive, buff-oriented build. During the first round of combat, Yolo will spam the party with Quickened Prayer and Holy Aura. Second round will be Quickened Bless, plus an individual buff based on the circumstances.

Any recommendations on party buffs?


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2007)

Void: Avasculate and Polymorph Any Object are not allowed.  Note also that Shapechange will not give (su) abilities other than breath weapons.

I'm not sure exactly what you want for your spell-style item, but it should be fine.  Write up a more precise description and I'll OK it.

edit: BTW, Sasog has been an imperialistic empire devoted to Nerull for at least a thousand years.  Nerull created the human race and therefore claims to deserve control of it.  Sasog is ruled by "the Leader" who is very secretive and about whom little is known; some suspect he is a demilich.  After the recent war, there have been desertions and acts of dissent, but the Leader's grip on power in Sasog seems secure.

Haessellekh knows that one day, the Sasoguese may well try to find her and "bring her in" - "reprogram" her and taker her back to Sasog.  It may only be daily use of Mind Blank that prevented this from happenning already.

Jemal: I think Kurina's bonus will be adding Flaming Burst to her bow.  If there's something else you'd prefer I may change it.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 22, 2007)

Alrighty, I was going to ask about the non-PH spells once I had a full list. Shapechange - supernatural abilities is still really strong, go figure   . And I'll put together something more concrete for the spell-style item. Basicly, I just wanted pretty much free reign when describing how her spells look, without any sort of advantage in terms of game mechanics.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2007)

I know we're still finishing character building, but the IC thread is now open for business.  You will be heading to the Roated Boar Tavern for an evening get-together with your fellow adventurers.  It would not be out of place to carry weapons, as many folks do.  In your first IC post, please describe what your PC looks like (which may be radically different from his normal appearance depending on what disguise you are using).


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 23, 2007)

sans said:
			
		

> I've posted my character. The only thing left is to finalize spell selection.
> 
> I'm going for a very defensive, buff-oriented build. During the first round of combat, Yolo will spam the party with Quickened Prayer and Holy Aura. Second round will be Quickened Bless, plus an individual buff based on the circumstances.
> 
> Any recommendations on party buffs?




Miracle provides a lot of flexibility in terms of buffing (and everything else), Magic Vestment is an excellent all day buff, especially considering that funds are slightly tighter than normal wealth by level.


----------



## sans (Mar 23, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> You will be heading to the Roated Boar Tavern for an evening get-together with your fellow adventurers




So, we already know each other? That makes buffing the party a whole lot easier without having to metagame (e.g. "Grandfather, wow, you just wildshaped! I just happen to have  Bear's Endurance memorized even though every level 20 PC except a druid probably already has a +4 or greater enhancement bonus to CON. What a coincidence!").


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes; you all know each other and have worked with some or all of the other PCs during the war.


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 23, 2007)

aha, the games afoot.  

Changed up Zach's item selection a bit to raise his AC.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 23, 2007)

Aye, I kept that in mind in my background, I intended for the humans who saved Kurina from her Apathy to be the other PC's.  Gives her a real reason to stick up for you guys.

As for party Buffs, I don't usually rely on them, so whatever the others want is fine.  Death Ward is useful for those of us who couldn't afford the ring, though the 1 min/lvl duration means it's not a "daily" buff, but more of an "Oh crap, Deathmage!" buff, and even then, single target.

Now, onto the "Bonus's".. That's something my group does with nearly ever game is give each player a 'special' thing.. Sometimes An Item, sometimes an enhancement to an item, etc, etc... I love them. 

That being said, They're usually cooler if they're not something you could've gotten normally (IE Flaming Burst).  
Speaking of which, I'm going to ask for something.. now, feel free to shoot me down, but I think it'd be neat, and it's an item I've wanted to use for a while now with an archer character...

It's called the "Bow Staff".  I can't remember whether I read it somewhere or made it up myself, but I've had it kicking around in my head for about a year now.

Basically, it's a magical Long Bow that can turn into a Bo-staff. (Functions like a quarterstaff but isn't a double weapon).  It has the same Enhancement in both forms, but costs 150% normal price (including Magic).  THUS, masterwork would cost 450, and a +5 Enhancement would be 75,000 instead of 50,000.  It takes the same action to Switch forms as it would to draw it.. It can be combined with a move action if you have BAB +1, or can be changed as a free action if you have Quick Draw (IE a quick flick of the wrist).  
If you said yes, I would replace Kurina's Long Sword with using the Staff, and I think it would be particularily cool.  

Otherwise, I do have a couple other ideas..


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2007)

Jemal: The 'bowstaff' is fine.  I don't know if I'd price it like that but that's not an issue in this case.  In addition, it will have the Flaming ability.

sans: Yalo's bonus item will be a Cube of Force.

Ygg: Note on your character sheet that (as I wrote above) Zach's armor lets him use Greater Invisibility (CL 12) as a spell-like ability 2/day.

VR: I still have yet to check some of the psionic stuff for brokenness ...

Looks like we're basically set with PC creation.  It almost seems a shame to start butchering those finely crafted PCs, but I guess I'd better get used to it


----------



## sans (Mar 23, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> sans: Yalo's bonus item will be a Cube of Force.




Ooo, perfect choice. Fits very nicely with the character.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 23, 2007)

I still haven't quite finished with Haessellekh yet. But here's the list of non-PH spells I'm interested in: Drug Resistance (BoVD), Curse of the Putrid Husk (BoVD), Kiss of the Vampire (Lib Mort), Freezing Glance (Frost) and Gutwrench (BoVD).

Also, Is it OK to put the heavy fortification armor/shield enhancement on clothing?


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh, and one more question. Is a custom item giving a +3 insight bonus to saves OK? I'm calculating the cost at 27k (3 squared X 2,000 X 1.5 for unusual slot).


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2007)

VR: Curse of the Putrid Husk will be a 5th level spell, as it is roughly comparable to Baleful Polymorph (and way more powerful than Hold Person).  I'll allow the rest, including Fortification.

Edit: Posting overlap!  The Insight item will not be allowed.

A few notes on psionics so far:

The DC for Energy Stun will increase by 1 per 2 additional pp, not 1 for 1.

The 1 for 1 rate is so broken that it's hard to believe that even WotC could publish such craziness.  This alone is almost enough to make me reverse my decision to allow psionics.  There are 2 saves for the stun, but a target is unlikely to have them both be good saves, and even if they are we'd be talking DC 40 or so ... and a psion can just manifest it every round.

Temporal Acceleration will not be allowed.

To use Fate of One for a saving throw, you must specify in advance the conditions under which you will use it.  You can break this down by type of save, results of your spellcraft checks, and so on.  If a situation comes up that you have not covered in your instructions, you will NOT be allowed to use the power.  I do the same thing for a cleric's Luck domain power in PBP.  You could say 'I'll use it for "*all" saves when I roll a total of X or less', it's just that "immediate actions" don't work so well in PBP.

*: In cases when you would not be aware that anything is amiss on a failed save, such as mind affecting powers from a secret source, you will not be able to use either Fate of One or the elan's racial ability to spend a pp to boost saves.

Also, you can't use more Fo1 more than once/round.

BTW, your current False Life gave 13 temp hp (DM roll).


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2007)

VR: The following are considered supernatural abilities, and thus not granted by shapechange: Fast Healing, see in darkness, spell resistance.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 26, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> VR: The following are considered supernatural abilities, and thus not granted by shapechange: Fast Healing, see in darkness, spell resistance.



Reasonable house rule. I wasn't sure which to list since energy resistance was specified as being extraordinary, yet the fire and poison immunity were ambiguous. And spell resistance, which I normally would have assumed was supernatural, was listed as extraordinary.

BTW - is Mind Over Energy from Frostburn an acceptible replacement for Temporal Acceleration?


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2007)

VR: My book's at home so I'll get back to you on that.

Shayuri: You guessed it!

What DM doesn't want to try it? 

The famous T-bone has been retooled for his appearance in Bylan.  You know that regeneration is replaced by fast healing.

What you'd know: Big T is apparently some age-old horror that was dug up and used by the Sasoguese during the war.  However, the last sighting was well to the north - north of the orc kingdom - and more than six months ago.  The creature is thought to hibernate most of the time followed by a few weeks or months of activity.  You've heard that it spits acid and seems indestructable.

BTW, I pronounce it tahr-ask.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

Meep. I hate it when I'm right. 

Anything else we know about its defenses? Still fireproof? 

Also, are there any non-core sources for spells that you use? I'm getting my games confused, I think...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

Lets just say that my first response is SO not PG-13.

That having been said, however.. I don't think I've ever actually FOUGHT a Tarrasque before... I've played dozens of high level and epic characters, and the only 2 times I've ever SEEN MR T in game was as a DM.. ONce a normal one which was easily defeated b/c every PC could fly and it couldn't, and the next time when I sent the PC's in my Uber-Epic campaign (Which at that time had reached lvl 63/64) against a Half-Draconic Paragon Advanced Tarrasque . (Yes, i actually did it.  They were introduced to it by watching it rip apart a Prismatic Wyrm.. though it was one hell of a fight when they got down to it!)

looking forward to this one.


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meep. I hate it when I'm right.




A Dar reference? 



> Still fireproof?




You don't know.  Tales have painted it as immune to anything, but SR and fast healing could explain that.



> Also, are there any non-core sources for spells that you use? I'm getting my games confused, I think...




Yes.  Some things from each source I ban but:
Sources allowed: 3.5 PHB, DMG, MM, certain selections (ask) from books I have: Heroes of Horror, Heroes of Battle, Frostburn, BoVD, Libris Mortis, Lords of Madness, homebrew


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> A Dar reference?




Dar??


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2007)

From Lazybones' excellent story hour, The Doomed Bastards.

VR: MoE is OK.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> From Lazybones' excellent story hour, The Doomed Bastards.
> 
> VR: MoE is OK.



Weird.. I've only heard of 2 other Dar's.. One was a sorceror I played, the other was the title character from "The Beastmaster"


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2007)

*NPCs*

In case you want to try to recruit powerful or otherwise well known NPCs to help, you should know what's available.

In town:
Fred Foster, bard, famous soldier
Greg Barkley, soldier, friend of Fred
Mayor Richards, aristocrat
Rainold Garook, human sorcerer.  Able to cast Disintegrate.
Brian Porter, priest of Cuthbert.  Able to cast Raise Dead.

In Bylan:
You could probably find a mid to high level member of just about any class among the cities in Bylan, though not necessarily together.  Assume you would know where to teleport to to find an NPC in at least one such class.  The PC party is considered the most powerful group of adventurers in Bylan.

In the world:
Cellon: The elves are known for their powerful wizards and may be willing to help, but they have suffered great losses in their war against the drow and have no desire to enter another war.

Chovia: The lands of the dark-skinned folk are dominated by the Serrans, who left Bylan as part of the agreement that ended the war.  The Serrans are known for their use of mind control, especially by way of a virus that lets them do it more easily, and for their power over dragons.  They suffered great losses in the war but probably still have considerable resources.  While evil, they have sometimes been fairly good rulers and might be willing to deal in order to gain a foothold back in Bylan.

Sasog: The Sasoguese unearthed the Tarrasque and would know more about it than anyone else.  They are known for their powerful liches.  While certainly evil they might help in exchange for something of great value - most likely, Haessellekh.

Shar: The yaun-ti have suffered considerable losses and are always looking to expand their power.  Any help would come at some great price, if it could be obtained at all.


----------



## kinem (Apr 3, 2007)

So ... Why aren't people posting?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, Shayuri, Voidrazor, and myself have been.  Yggdrasil hasn't in a while though, and Sans hasn't posted anywhere for nearly a week.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2007)

PS - SOrry about missing the question about the bag of tricks! I didn't pan back to see it before I posted.

Meep.

The answer, of course, is yes. Never fear. I shall be assuming fleeter...and more communicative...forms once Das Innocente is in safetytown. We can discuss tack-ticks then!


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2007)

Indeed.

I want to make something very clear: Any player can of course withdraw from the game whenever they want.  However, in order to get an honorable discharge, you have to post OOC that you are withdrawing.

CY and Sans are AWOL.  I'll allow one more day to see if they post.  If they don't, I'll try to recruit people to take over the existing PCs.

BTW, Grandfather will reach the running man before Kurina, because he has a head start; Kurina would have taken at least a few minutes to visit the mayor.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

K, was wondering, but you didn't post how long it took me to get to the North gate, so I just went with it.  will edit.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 5, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> CY and Sans are AWOL.  I'll allow one more day to see if they post.  If they don't, I'll try to recruit people to take over the existing PCs.




Should it come to that, I'd be willing to run either one.


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks, Bro.  It has indeed come to that.  How often can you post?

Recruiting: We need one more player, to take over a pre-owned PC.  The PCs are in nearly mint condition, and come with a full three year warranty.  (Warranty does not cover damage resulting from enemy attacks, reckless adventuring, or acts of DM.)

In our showroom are the following:

Yolo "The Red Halfling" Hallowberry, Male Cleric 18 / Hierophant 2

Zacharia "Zach" Te'Ashnn, Male Abberant Blood Elf Paladin 8/Rogue 12

Some retooling allowed.  0% financing available for a limited time.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll take Yalo.  I would like to do some retooling, though.  Looking over the build, I'm afraid I don't quite understand it.

I'm thinking something a bit more traditional, really: swap a mace for the sling, drop the dex, raise the charisma, adjust the feets, etc.  Seeing as he hasn't really used any of those things yet, I'm hoping that will be alright.

I like the character concept very much and wouldn't want to alter that.


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2007)

OK.  That should be fine.  Good to know you like the character concept.

One PC remains in the showroom.  Zack, paladin rogue, freakish elf.  Fully house-trained.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

Paladin rouge elf you say?  I'll call dibs on him

Though can I get the rg link? I'm having a hell of a time trying to find it


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok.  How often can you post?

I pictured Zach as maybe a little greenish, not rouge; well not _yet_, but an offer to polymorph him into a giant has been made, and a fire giant would be a logical choice, so he may soon be.  But his armor wouldn't fit a giant and would be 'absorbed', so if you want to use the improved invisibility power of the armor you'd have to do it before getting polymorphed, and then you'd be clear, still not rouge.

The RG is here.

Post your versions of the characters in the RG, read the IC, post IC, and we'll pick up where the group left off


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

I can post at least once per day and I'm looking over him now
Though I don't have lord of madness so I might drop Abberant Blood and Inhuman Vision feats, and change some of the equipment around so they fit a concept a was thinking of earlier.  Can safely say I won't go turn into a giant, but other than that I won't change much and because I'm lazy can I get the IC?

Edit,  Actually,  I dont think I will change anything, other I would like to change the lvl in rouges to a fighters because I think the fighter goes better than a rouge with his background, and again some of the equipment


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2007)

Those changes seem OK.

The IC is here.  The giant business will make more sense when you've read it.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll proably read it and be like, "oh ok......do I want to change it now lol"


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

That's just evil........really evil.....Yeah, I believe that I will be taking that transformation to giant now, though I don't think it's permanent is it?


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2007)

Evil?  What, me?  

Indeed not permanent, it's 1 min / caster level.  Keep the SRD handy.


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2007)

Allard, it'll take a bit more time to go over your revised halfling.  So far it looks to me that the Will save should be +29.  How did you calculate the "fully buffed" hp?  Aid does not stack with itself, and I'll roll the 1d8 when the spell is actually cast.

What's the 6th level spell mummify?  I don't see it in my books.

Note that a strand of prayer beads occupies the necklace slot, as does an amulet.  But, you could for example activate the karma bead and then swap the strand for the amulet.  Removing or donning such an item is a standard action.

Languages should be Bylan (replaces common), halfling, and two others.  Celestial and Infernal are allowed but human languages such as Sasoguese or Chovian might make more sense.

edit: 500,000 is gp value total, not xp


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

Alright I've edited the character more to my liking.


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2007)

Ivellious: Zach's hp is 164 (10 + 6 x 19 + 2 x 20)


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 6, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> So far it looks to me that the Will save should be +29.



You're quite right.  I'll adjust it.


> How did you calculate the "fully buffed" hp?  Aid does not stack with itself, and I'll roll the 1d8 when the spell is actually cast.



+20 temporary from divine power, +20 [in the form of a +2 to con] from righteous might, 1d8+10 from aid [assume an average of 15] + 3 because I can't add [fixed].

This is mostly just a note to self to see what he's capable of if given the time to buff.


> What's the 6th level spell mummify?  I don't see it in my books.



You allowed Frostburn, but for some reason I was thinking Sandstorm.  I'll replace it with _animate object_.  I'd also chosen _dessicate_ [lvl 2] from the same source.  I'll replace it with _shatter_.


> Note that a strand of prayer beads occupies the necklace slot, as does an amulet.  But, you could for example activate the karma bead and then swap the strand for the amulet.  Removing or donning such an item is a standard action.



Really?  I'd never read it as an item which used a slot.  I don't have my books at the moment, but according to the SRD the neck slot is filled by items described as an "amulet, brooch, medallion, necklace, periapt, or scarab".  The prayer beads are described as a "strand of beads" - I've never read it as an item which was intended to be worn, but something you would carry in your hand or pocket, like a rosary or juzu beads, which zen buddhists loop over their hands while meditating.


> Languages should be Bylan (replaces common), halfling, and two others.  Celestial and Infernal are allowed but human languages such as Sasoguese or Chovian might make more sense.



No problem.


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate to admit it but I think you're right about the prayer beads.  You'll still need to draw it (hold it) to use it though.  Of course, the same will go for any NPC clerics who might have one.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Ivellious: Zach's hp is 164 (10 + 6 x 19 + 2 x 20)




Is fixed, thanks for catching that


----------



## kinem (Apr 9, 2007)

It looks like H is flying off to confront the beast.  What are the rest of you doing?  Will you make any attempt at arriving near the beast together, or at stealth?

Remember, once combat begins, initiative will alternate between PCs and NPCs.  Among PCs, post in any order; you don't have to wait for individual initiatives.  If you don't post actions within a few days, your PC will lose its turn, and do nothing; I will not wait more than a few days and I will not choose actions for your PC other than doing nothing.

VR: Schism lasts 17 rounds.  It would take you about 2 minutes to fly to the beast, longer if you wait for slower members of the party.  At what point do you want H to manifest it?

BTW: Schism is much like 3.0 haste for psions, so maybe I should have banned it (and it should have been revised for 3.5), but for now I'll allow it.  True, your manifester level is lower for the second mind, but maybe not by enough.  (In H's case, it's 11, but she's multiclassed.)  I continue to find psion powers (not necessarily the ones H has) that look very strong to broken to me; I don't understand why many posters seem to think psions are weaker than wizards.

Also, I'll allow Enlarge Person to interact with Polymorph to allow the recipient to use his items, but I'm not sure it's legit, or should be.  While a clever tactic - if you thought of it yourself - you'd think that a major limitation of the polymorph spell should not be so easy to bypass.  And once it's been done, it becomes merely standard operating procedure for _all_ casters of the spell (PC or NPC) rather than something clever.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 10, 2007)

Haessellekh will slow down if necessary to let others catch up, and manifest two rounds before arriving at the Tarrasque. She'll also gain a little altitude while flying, to join Kurina 200' above it.


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2007)

Ivellious, good to see you're back.  And we get Zach back 

Grandfather teleported and since before I just picked a spot for him, I retroactively changed it to more like he would have wanted.

I forgot to nerf Fire Seeds before we started.  I want to change the duration to 1 round/level.  

What do you think of that, Shayuri?  I know it's not fair to change rules in the middle of a game so let me know if you object.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 11, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Ivellious, good to see you're back.  And we get Zach back




Thanks, its good to be back


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2007)

Brother Allard: Yolo's a hierophant 2, but I see only one special ability.  Is the other still Divine Reach, or am I missing something?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A heads-up: I'll be out of town Thursday-Monday, so I can't post Fri-Sun.  Let's try to get another round in before Thurs.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 17, 2007)

The other was a metamagic feat.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2007)

I should probably point out that the main reason Fire Seeds is 10 min/lvl is b/c they're SUPPOSED to be made before battle.  It's a standard action to create one(Normal spell), and the attack ISN'T a part of the spell, the spell just creates them, you have to make the attack as part of an attack (or full attack) action.  Thus if they were 1 round/lvl, it'd be a two round action for 1 attack.. Unless you change it so that they can all be hurled as part of the spell.


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2007)

Right - if they're not made before battle you could use them the way Grandfather's been using them in this battle, 1 spell/attack every 2 rounds.

It's still possible to make them before battle at 1 round/level, but harder.  Obviously this is a nerf to the spell, as I said was my intention.  

The spell offers no save and no SR, and at 20th level does an average of 90 fire damage to a single target, including splash damage.  (Maximized, it does 140.)  If you prepare enough of them before a battle, an opponent without fire immunity (or perhaps mage's disjuction, etc.) doesn't have a chance.   If you give five of the maximized ones to a hasted fighter with quick draw, he inflicts (assuming all touch attacks hit, and none of them crit) 700 damage with a full attack at 100' range.  With the 1 round/level nerf this is harder to pull off, but still possible.

(BTW, massive damage rules are in effect.  The threshold is 50 damage for medium size or smaller, +10 per size category over medium.  Fort DC 15 or die.  Big T made his saves.)

Note also that clerics too get access to Fire Seed, but as a 9th level spell (by way of Miracle, no xp cost for imitating a spell) and some clerics can cast Time Stop (or IMC its replacement, Spell Stream).  With the right rods, certain clerics can still pull off the 700 damage in one round with no prior preparation.  So, my nerf may not be enough.

I haven't even mentioned the bomb version of the spell which with proper preparation could be even more powerful, or that you could use rods to empower them too 

A spell that probably should be banned outright is Shapechange, but at this point I'll leave it be in my nerfed version.

My intent is that the game should be more or less balanced between classes and between monsters of the right CR and PCs.  And let's just say that I tend to build certain NPCs in a way similar to PCs, so you should assume that if you can use something, you just might have to face that same thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Some corrections.

Fire Seeds is subject to SR. Maximized, it does 120 damage (20 x 6 = 120).

Still no save, so it IS a very nice, very powerful spell. Just not quite as bad as you're suggesting.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2007)

As Shayuri said, it's an Attack roll, though it doesn't allow SR(I just checked the PHB.)
Avg damage would be 70, not 90(20X3.5).  max is 120(20X6).  Throwing one is an attack action, so you can't just grab a handful and throw.  Plus, even with the 10 min/lvl, it's not a "Start of day" spell, it only lasts 3 hours even at high level, and thus you'd have to know you were getting ready for a fight soon.

on top of that, you're nerfing a spell b/c of what it _could_ do when someone TRIES to break it... Anything can be broken if you try hard enough.

Use Karma.  If someone tries to break something, or use it in a cheap manner, repay in kind.  When the mage goes "Rod of Maximize - Time stop, Empowered Delayed blast Fireball X 5", he should know that the same thing could happen to him.


BTW, just for fun, here's a nearly unbeatable combo for a cleric (Or practically anyone who can gain access to the spells from staff/scroll/wand/whatever).
 check this : Rod of Greater Maximize: Time stop(Trickery domain), Disintegrate(Destruction domain) the ground underneath them, cast Otiluke's Resilient Sphere from a wand (centered on self, while levitating/flying beside them), D-door from wand (out of sphere), and then just start filling the sphere with Blade Barrier, etc.. They can't get out at non-epic, so anyone that can't dispel you is dead... Unless you don't physically have enough spells to kill them, in which case your action should be 'run away'.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

I am humbled...it doesn't allow SR. My bad. Sorry for the false assertion.  :\


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2007)

Oops.  Still 20d6, no SR, no save.

Yes, throwing one is an attack, which is why I mentioned Quick Draw.  You could instead just hand them out to every party member (or to a bunch of servants) to throw; still pretty effective despite taking the party's actions.

"Karma" is misguided.  You can apply it a bit during character creation, but during play the opposite is true.  If you are facing a serious enemy, he will kill you dead unless you kill him dead first.

If you don't use the most effective possible tactics your character would know of and has available to him, that means you are betraying your party.  The DM should dock you XP for not playing your character in a realistic manner.

And certainly my NPCs will not hold off on their most effective tactics in the hope that the PCs will go easy on them, except of course in specific situations such as using unarmed attacks instead of weapons in a bar fight, with the understanding that the opponent will do the same thing.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> If you don't use the most effective possible tactics your character would know of and has available to him, that means you are betraying your party.  The DM should dock you XP for not playing your character in a realistic manner.




Personally, I tend to play cocky 'I don't ALWAYS need to do my best, b/c that would be admitting that you're as good as I am' characters.
As such,  I follow the Inigo Montoya school of thought:


			
				Princess Bride said:
			
		

> Inigo Montoya: You are wonderful.
> Man in Black: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.
> Inigo: I admit it, you are better than I am.
> Man in Black: Then why are you smiling?
> ...




mages with 9th level spells should not ALWAYS use said spells.  Just b/c you can cast 1 Maximized, Empowered, Quickened Meteor Swarm a day doesn't mean you should use it the first time you fight something.. Save it for when it's needed.

Also, not trying to argue here, just putting in my views - As a 10-minute/lvl duration spell, anyone who's walking around with a bunch of these prepped would have to recast the spell 5-6 times in the average adventuring day to always have them on hand.  As a 6th level spell, that would mean maybe having 1 or *maybe* 2 at a time, and if you don't run into something within that span, you've wasted the spell.  Extended means it's 7th level but you only need cast it 3 times a day(allowing 2 at a time).  Thus, NOT having them ready all the time isn't playing below your potential, it's conserving resources.    
Normal, long-term buffs are different b/c they require less expenditure of resources. (only using a single spell slot/day).

Such spells are usually cast when you KNOW something's gonna be happening soon, giving them essentially the same usefulness whether they're 10min/lvl or 1 min/lvl.  Anything that gives you at least a couple minute's time can be a pre-combat buff when you know what's coming.  The round/lvl just seems a little too much, meaning the spell practically 'must' be cast in combat.  2 rounds worth of actions for 20d6 as a 6th lvl spell just doesn't seem impressive, SR or no.
/shrug.  May I suggest 1min/lvl?  It prevents the 'walking around with them' but keeps what I personally believe to be the spirit of the spell.. preparing them ahead of time for use when you know a battle is imminent.. (Which is specifically talked about in the second half of the spell)


----------



## kinem (Apr 18, 2007)

That's an amusing quote, Jemal.  You're right, not all situations call for your most powerful attack.  But I wrote:



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> If you are facing a serious enemy,




Sparring with swords is one thing; I don't think most people would be so eager to make things more challenging for themselves in a gunfight.


I don't think it should be so easy to prepare fire seeds before a battle.  With 1 round/level you can still do it, just not as easily.  For example, spend 5 rounds preparing, then teleport to the enemy.

But I'm open to alternative suggestions.  For example, what if a caster can only have one fire seed spell active at a time?  Then I'd be OK with 10 min/level.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I still suggest the 1min/lvl, which seems to get rid of both of our problems.. It means they're not running around with them ALL the time(20 min duration), but they're not going to run out if we stop to try diplomacy on the badguy, or if we get into a short(several round) chase scene.(2 minute duration)


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2007)

At this point, we might be better served by not playing out the rest of the battle round-by-round.  Instead, it might be better to let me know what your intentions are.

The monster can't hurt the party much at this point (if the PCs keep their distance), and while the tarrasque may not realize it, the party has limited spells available.  Some more planning might be a good idea.

Even outside of the city, there are farms and villages throughout the countryside in the area.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Kurina will first close some more, before attempting to follow the thing, harrying it and remaining behind cover, attempting to drive it farther and farther away.  If it does turn on her, she'll rely on her Shift to get her out of harms way.
(Run action for 2 rounds to get closer, followed by move/Manyshot, keeping Shift for in case it turns on her).

With her mobility, she can inform the party of it's wherabouts if/when it stops, and keep herself safe.  The main point is that so long as she is poking it, it will not be as inclined to snack.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 25, 2007)

Zach knows that there isn't anyway that he stand toe to toe with that thing again.  So he's just going to keep his distance from the creature, and steer it away from anything that looks like it's edablie. (Anyone ever tell Zach that anything for a tarrasque just about it lol)


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2007)

Good to see some posting again.

In case the fight seemed too easy, let me assure you, it may be a short scenario but it's not _that_ short 

I am starting to think that it would be better to make rolls using invisible castle.  Often at high levels, everything hinges on a single die roll, especially a saving throw.  I don't want there to be any doubt that those dice are fair and square.  I will still roll PC saving throws, but all saving throws will be rolled on IC with appropriate names.  To-hit rolls and damage rolls can be numerous enough that I don't think it's worth doing those all the time on IC.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2007)

Perhaps some OOC talk would help get things moving?

You guys just have to make some decisions 

- what to do with T
- will you tell people in the city anything?


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

I made a proposal, IC...I'm pretty sure we could kill the T right now.

Regeneration explcitly doesn't stop drowning or asphyxiation from working. And as long as it doesn't LOOK dangerous (hence the illusion) there should be no reason the T would try to resist walking up to a cliffside. We just need a place where the water's deep, and a cliff overhangs. Then Grandfather can whip up a nice hurricaine or something...just to make sure it doesn't make default swim checks.

Dead Tarrasque.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2007)

Regeneration's not an issue, especially since _this_ tarrasque has fast healing instead 

But since it's not relevant to this game, I will say that I am of the school of thought that drowning wouldn't kill a normal tarrasque.  If disintegration doesn't kill it, then obviously lung function is not important to it, because disintegrated lungs don't exactly function.  But then, that's exactly the sort of silliness that made me reject the whole regeneration special quality as something worthy of being used in my games 

I probably shouldn't say anything but ... even with the heavy shell, Big T has got some big, low density lungs in him.  You've heard him roar.  Depending on how thick and dense you think the shell is, Big T _might_ sink in water, but he might well float like most creatures do.  Only the DM knows for sure


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2007)

For the past several days I've been sick, some kind of sore throat/cough that's been going around.  The bug has really been kicking my ass, making me miss a couple of social events as well as the weekly face-to-face D&D game I'm in, and leaving me little inclined to post.

But the other reason I haven't bumped this game again since last week is that there's no point without player interest and involvement.  So what do you guys want to do?

Here are some options:

1) Continue normally.  This means more opportunities for roleplaying, but also risks getting bogged down in decisions, red herrings and side quests.

2) Skip to the big fight.   Less roleplaying; just resolve the issue.  PCs win, things turn out OK.  

3) End the game.  Little point in pressing on if people have lost interest.

I learned some things from this game, and at some point I will probably start a new game, perhaps a Drow of the Underdark game.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 21, 2007)

Either 1 or 2 would be fine with me.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

1 or 2 is good for me too, though I'm curious. This was originally billed as a one-shot.

Is it still a one-shot? When Big T is finally dead (and I think we've demonstrated we can probably do it, given appropriate magic selections), is that The End? Or are we going to press on?


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

1 or 2 works for me too


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

I'd vote 1, I don't like skipping.


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2007)

Under the circumstances, given the lack of IC posting and brief OOC posts, I will basically go with option #2.

I will be out of town from Friday until Monday, so I can't post this coming weekend, BTW.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Is it still a one-shot? When Big T is finally dead (and I think we've demonstrated we can probably do it, given appropriate magic selections), is that The End? Or are we going to press on?




Definately still a "one-shot".  It will be over when the city is safe, or lost.  You'll see.


----------



## kinem (May 24, 2007)

I am still not 100% but I have returned to the land of the living.  When I get back in town next week I should resume my normal posting frequency.

In case you missed it, the IC was updated yesterday.

Combat (initiative) will begin next week, when I return (Weds).  In the meantime, post your intentions/prepartions and ask for what clarifications you need.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2007)

I just want to make sure that everyone knows the game is back in action.  Currently waiting for Shayuri and Ivellious to post.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Arr, a small problem cropped up for me. I shall be able to post tomorrow...one of my crucial books is buried at the bottom of very heavy boxes.

I do have a related question though. If Grandfather drops his staff, changes into, say an earth elemental, which has hands...would he still be able to use the staff as a normal weapon? Just pick it up and thwack people with it with the strength of an elemental?

Would the Shilleighlee...(gah, the spelling!)...let him use the staff as if it was two sizes larger without penalty?


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2007)

Grandfather seems mostly SRD-compatible from what I can tell, so I wonder what you're looking for.

An earth elemental could indeed use the staff, but size penalties would apply.

Shillelagh, unfortunately, by RAW wouldn't work for two reasons: It only affects a nonmagical staff or club, and besides that, it increases the damage of the weapon but not the actual size.

I do think the spell seems underpowered, though.  Since I nerf overpowered spells, I guess it would be only fair to allow it to work as you want.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

No matter, all is well! I've posted.

Also, I've no problem with using the spell as printed. There is a weapon property called Sizing that allows a weapon to resize with its user. It seems unfair to make a first level spell duplicate that ability in its entirety.

Now I know what I want to buy Grandfather for Christmas. Sizing for his staff!


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2007)

OK.  BTW, I am assuming that about 15 minutes have passed since you fought the tarrasque.  As such, some buffs are still up, including Zach's gigantism.  I will reflect this in the next map.


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2007)

If Ivellious hasn't posted by tomorrow evening, Zach will become an NPC.


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2007)

Have fun on your trip, VR.  I hope you can post though; I don't want to NPC Haessellekh this round now that the fan has been hit.

Sorry, Bro; these things happen.  This being D&D, I'm sure we'll see the little guy again.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 22, 2007)

*sniff*  Poor little guy.

You know, I actually thought about healing myself last round instead of dropping another flame strike, but figured - "nah, I got plenty of hit points left."

Maybe Grandfather will reincarnate him as a bugbear.  That would be awesome.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha...well, you know...it's out of my hands what you come back as.

*casts Greater Reincarnation*

Sort of.


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn ... sorry Shay, and Bro again!

I think using Invisible Castle was the right decision - it's the only way to remove my temptation to "re-roll" important saving throws.  Keeps it fair.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2007)

Well shucks.

Good timing though. I'll be incommunicado from the internet for at least a few days next week, possibly longer.

And...I dunno. Maybe I can do better than Grandfather. I did some pretty funky feat choices for him, just out of a neat concept. Clearly, he's not nearly optimized enough.


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2007)

Neat concepts are fine, nothing wrong with that!

I think it was just a case of bad luck.  When you roll a 4 on a saving throw against the main enemy's most powerful spell, there ought to be some risk.  If all the PCs are so optimized that they only fail on a 1, I don't think it would be much of a battle.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah. The irony is that I considered a death ward when the caster revealed himself...but when I saw Zach getting hammered, I figured I'd better do something about that first. I still think it was the right thing to do. If I hadn't there'd still be two bodies on the floor...just not me. 

Anyway, I'll brainstorm ideas while I'm away.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

Yikes we're dropping like flies out there!  Die bad-dude!!


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2007)

What do you guys want to do from this point?

There are still a number of things to do to wrap things up: Defuse the half-orc/human situation, get the dead raised, prepare in case the bad guy returns, deal with the tarrasque, attend the king's coronation, and so on.

If you prefer not to play it out I can post a wrap-up story.

Also, please let me know if you were satisfied with the game.

BTW, the bad guy's escape was not inevitable - he didn't have too many hp left by that time, and another hit on him or better damage rolls could easily have dropped him.  But that's OK, you guys showed that you can kick his ass.  He was built exactly according to the specs for a PC, including wealth.


----------



## kinem (Aug 21, 2007)

Time to ask again: what do you guys want to do?

IC, Yalo has been raised from the dead.  Brother Allard, if you want to, jump back in.

If we do that I'll have to determine which spells he lost (50% chance / spell, in addition to the effects of losing a level).  I did check miracle and he lost that one for the day.

I have been somewhat busy lately and that will continue for the next month or so, but after that my posting rate could probably pick up again.


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2007)

Since no one has responded I'll post a wrap up next week.  This is your last chance to post.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't look at me. I'm dead.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm happy to keep going solo. But, failing that, thank you for running. I've very much enjoyed the game.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooo!  Hey, look!  I'm alive again.

Don't know how I missed that.  In any case, whatever spells Yolo lost, he didn't prepare True Resurrection today, and will wait until he can prepare it before raising Grandfather.

I'd also be happy to keep going.  This has been an enjoyable game, although I guess I sort of lost track of it after dying.


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2007)

If we continue, my posting ability should be back up to normal in about 10 days.  I can't do the game justice until then.

Jemal seems to have dropped out, so we'd resume with Voidrazor, Brother Allard, and Shayuri as players.

The restart would begin a few weeks into the future and would remain focused in Settonton.  It would be a short scenario as well.

In the meantime, let me know what you would like to do with the Tarrasque.  Keep in mind though that you may not get a chance to do it, as the Sasoguese or other forces could act to retrieve it.  In any case, Mr. T will not take an active part in Chapter 2.


----------



## kinem (Sep 19, 2007)

I will be out of town until 9/25 and expect not to have internet access.

In the meantime, assume that Grandfather will have been raised.

When and if we resume, Yolo will be at 20th level, while Grandfather and Haessellekh will be at 21st.  Since this is basically a one-shot, use the epic rules from the SRD (even though I don't like them) but epic spellcasting is not allowed.

Post an update on your PC by the time I return if you want to continue.

Kurina and Zach will have gone to the elven continent of Cellon where they are helping the elves deal with a drow plot.

Meanwhile, the three PCs gather once more in Settonton.  The King has begun behaving arrogantly and irrationally, and it's not just him - there are many reports of people going crazy.  War seems to brew with the orcs.  The murder rate has skyrocketed.  Haessellekh suspects a fiendish plot is afoot and this most dangerous foe could be posessing anyone at any time.


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, no one has posted so it looks like the game will be coming to and end.  I will post a wrap up in the IC thread.

At some point in the future (not right away) I will start a new PBP game.  I haven't decided what the setting will be yet but it will be different than the one for this game.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Doh...I'm sorry to see it go.

I realize Grandfather was brought back, but I was really hoping to see someone else go first. To tell the truth, I kind of lost the character during the long downtime.

But I didn't think no one would post.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry about that. I understand if its too late, but Haessellekh has been updated to 21st.


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2007)

High frequency posting is important for a good high interest PBP game.  At this point it seems better to call the game rather than try to push on.  Better to leave 'em asking for more than to be forced into retirement, as they say.

Thanks all, it's been fun.


----------

